# Office 365 >  >  Hyperlinks in a dashboard (MATCH and INDEX)

## ESKR

Hello!

New user here - I need some advise on hyperlinks in a dashboard.

I have created a contract management dashbaord using a dropdown (combo box form controls) linked through MATCH and INDEX from a database. My Dashboard is controlled via a dropdown that pulls through individual profiles for each contract. The links work perfectly pulling through the data needed - except for the cells that are hyperlinked to a PDF.

The hyperlinks work fine in the database however when linked to dashboard using index and match the hyperlink will not open and has the following message 'cannot open specified file' (although when right clicked it shows an active hyperlink).

The formula I have used is:

=HYPERLINK(INDEX(Sheet2!S4:S19,Sheet2!B3))
(S4:S19 =database info)    (B3= selected row, for MATCH to work)

Please can someone help?! I have almost finished my master piece this the final step - to get the links to open in the contract profiles!

Many thanks

----------

